# Panel clamps, perfect for cutting boards



## mojapitt

They look perfect for it.


----------



## WhoMe

I just recently saw these. Pretty slick looking and they look perfect for what the video shows. Especially since the upper and lower bars look like they be used like clamping cauls.


----------



## lew

Thanks, Geoff!


----------



## robscastle

I checked out the video on utube, they certainly look OK.

I would be wanting to see a demo of them before buying, there seems to be no locking of the parallel bars at the back. 
This may not be necessary due to clamping pressure, but I would be putting a G Clamp on the end, just to be sure.

Now I am off to find out price and availability in Aust.


----------



## robscastle

Information direct from the Damston Site

CLEARANCE
D300-2012 - Clearance - D300 Panel Clamp 2012 - 38" were $74.95 now $59.95 ( In Canada?)

They appear to be a Korean product but made in Canada.

A give away "Asian" warning I noticed,

*Don't put fingers between the wooden pieces and the tightening system.*

Certainly better than the $300 -$400 each for the "Frontline Engineering products.

*A Note:* even the build yourself clamps have a rear clamping section


----------



## BoardSMITH

YIKES!!!!! $70.00 each plus all the small parts that can become loose and lost in a shop. Based on the retail cost, it would cost over $2500.00 to replace the clamps I now use. Maybe okay for the occasional user but far too expensive to make sense for a production shop. I am sure there is a far cheaper and equally as effective a way.


----------



## michelletwo

didn't Lee Valley in Canada have a red set up


> ? they had cauls & clamps of some sort


? if my memory serves me, and it usually doesn't


----------



## 33706

A review for a product you haven't even used yet? And five stars, already? Are you serious, CalgaryGeoff?


----------



## Brad_Nailor

These look like they could be useful for panel/side grain glue-ups, but the biggest problem I have when I do end grain is keeping the slices from swaying or developing a curve. I glue up my end grains a few slices at a time, and the best way to do it I have found is to use a jig with perpendicular edges and clamp to that..allowing you to keep things flat as you go..I never really worry about getting the top perfectly flush because I drum sand anyways after the glue up so slight variations aren't a big deal..but I do try to keep things as flat as possible. Along with the expense I really don't see these as a solution..to the problems I experience doing end grain anyways..
Also, I have found that making sure your blank panel is perfectly flat and thicknesses consistently along the entire surface. I learned the hard way that even a slight (1/64) variation in the thickness of the blank from edge to center, adds up quickly to a bow you cant clamp out!


----------



## HarveyM

Lee Valley have their Veritas panel clamp, and bowclamp (Maple clamping cauls). There's also the WoodRiver Clamping System (cheaper Busy Bee sells in Canada), or the Plano press (more for the production shop)


----------



## secutanudu

Here are the Woodriver clamps:

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000321/1858/WoodRiver-Clamping-System.aspx


----------



## CharlesA

"A review for a product you haven't even used yet? And five stars, already? Are you serious, CalgaryGeoff?"

My thoughts, exactly. This is a forum post, not a review.


----------



## CharlesA

Now that I've watched the video, not sure how it creates a lot of caul-like pressure with just thumbscrews holding down the cross pieces. The Woodriver (I haven't used it) forces both down and in with heavy duty screw. Doesn't look the the Veritas has a mechanism for down pressure other than the serrated post to hold the cauls in place.

I just looked more closely at the Woodriver clamps, and it appears that the difficulty with them is that you have screw the clamp to the cauls for each differently sized glue-up. would be way more convenient if you were regularly gluing up identical pieces. Lot of work for someone like me where every glue up is different.


----------



## JustJoe

+1 to CharlesA's +1 of Poopiekat's "Are you serious?" remark. This would make a decent forum discussion, but it's not a review.


----------



## CalgaryGeoff

Wow, Lots of attention for a tool post. I choose to place this in tool reviews, not a forum cause it's a tool. It looks like a solution to some of my issues during glue ups and I was sharing it. As far as the 5 star review goes, it was not rated by me, I left it with no stars. Just deal with it boys !!

Board smith, I'm looking for a solution to my glue ups, just a hobby shop.

Andrew, thanks for the post good idea.


----------



## CharlesA

It is a tool, it's just not a review. There are forums for:
1) Power Tools, Hardware and Accessories
2) Hand Tools
3) Jigs & Fixtures


----------



## Dusty56

The Review section automatically gives 5 stars unless you choose a different rating.
Also agree that this isn't a review, but I appreciate your bringing this tool to our attention : )
Too pricey for my blood…that alone would knock off a star or three : )


----------



## TheOldTimer

Wow. at that price I will make my own.


----------



## Dwain

It definitely is a tool, what it isn't, is a review.


----------



## Ken90712

Saw them at the woodworking show in Vegas and here in Southern California. Over priced in opinon…. Thought about getting them but felt it was something I could make and do better in the shop for less money…


----------



## b2rtch

Thank you for introducing us to these clamps but this post should not be in review, this is not review.


----------



## CalgaryGeoff

Hey lots of replies to this post and some believe they can make clamps similar for less than the cost of these. I'd sure like to see what you can build that would work. Post your designs cause that's what I'm interested in seeing. There is no way I can make these clamps for less than the price being asked. If you can make them I will buy them, must be metal, stronger, better, bigger and less expensive, show me what you can make. I will buy them.


----------



## a1Jim

Looks interesting.


----------



## tme4tls

In the past I had the same problem and looked for a reasonable solution and the photo is what I came up with. There are two welding clamps welded to two pieces of steel. When clamped they do a wonderful job of controlling the pieces as they try to creep. Not as elegant as the OPs expensive clamps but they do exactly what I intended them to do for a lot less money.


----------



## Dusty56

Do you have channel iron on both sides of the clamps ? 
I make too many different sizes of boards and would need the flexibility of the clamps remaining free in order to work for me. I do like the idea though : )


----------



## grenger

i have a hobby shop and do cutting boards…. i just got these clamps. They work very well. Glue does not stick to them.


----------



## CharlesA

In the new shop notes they review Veritas, tha Damstom, and the Woodriver, and give the slim nod to the Woodriver.


----------



## toddbeaulieu

I sure this review were actually a review. I had yet to find one. Thanks for the heads up on shop notes Charles, I hadn't opened it yet. I'd swear the Damstom website is Asian. The language is just oh so awkward.


----------



## ClarkFork

I have the older D300 but wish I had waited for the D300 BE. The first thing I noticed was the need for feet. These are quickly made with drilled out wood blocks. Just slip the posts into the holes in the block. I set mine at the typical height for 3/4 inch stock. That way the clamp stays in place upright while setting the stock in place. Otherwise, a wrestling match ensues trying to keep the clamps from flopping over. I really like the D300 because I can leave the top rail off while setting the stock in place, pre-tighten, check glue-lines, clean glue lines, lay down some wax paper, then slide the top rail into place for a final clamp up. End cauls are a must because the end of the clamp dents. I can't think of a reason why the manufacturer does not supply feet? But making feet is simple.

I use the Domino 500 with floating tenons (Dominos). The Domino process completely eliminates the need for cauls with stock perfectly aligned. Al I need is the horizontal pressure for glue-ups.

There is some urgency to purchasing these. The old style clamps D300 are being phased out and the new clamps D300 BE are coming in at $25.00 more.


----------

